# 50% Off Auto Finesse Essence Wax - Cyber Monday Offer



## Johnnyopolis

Yes, you read that right... 50% off today on Auto Finesse Essence Wax.

Grab them before they are gone... Only a few left.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/auto-finesse-essence-carnauba-wax


----------



## Kimo

Bargain that mate


----------



## camerashy

If I didn't have so many waxes I would be in there like a shot


----------



## Brian1612

So tempting but cannot justify more detailing products at the moment...


----------



## C-Max

Order placed.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Just grabbed one, rude not to at that price.

Out of curiosity, is it the new style tin or the older plastic type? Not that I'm bothered, just curious 

Thanks


----------



## Sicskate

Out of stock


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Kimo said:


> Bargain that mate


It is a huge bargain!



C-Max said:


> Order placed.


Thanks a lot 



Scrim-1- said:


> Just grabbed one, rude not to at that price.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is it the new style tin or the older plastic type? Not that I'm bothered, just curious
> 
> Thanks


Its the old pot Scrim, but it is bigger than the new one I believe....



Sicskate said:


> Out of stock


You missed the last one by about 2 minutes......


----------



## Scrim-1-

Thanks buddy 

Looks like I grabbed the last one


----------



## Scrim-1-

Arrived today super fast delivery
Many thanks.


----------



## C-Max

Received mine yesterday. Well packaged. Thanks. Just one thing, there are a few brown tinges in the wax. Is this just the oils and nothing to worry about ?


----------



## Clean and Shiny

C-Max said:


> Received mine yesterday. Well packaged. Thanks. Just one thing, there are a few brown tinges in the wax. Is this just the oils and nothing to worry about ?


Im sure its nothing to worry about we have had all the waxes sold on the same shelf in the unit here. I will check with Auto Finesse though.


----------



## C-Max

Thanks.


----------

